# Blackstone griddle bowed?



## Omnivore (Jul 8, 2020)

Morning everyone!

I recently jumped on the bandwagon and picked up a Blackstone 22 inch griddle with the folding table and hood. On sale for $100! I love this thing but I've noticed that as soon as oil or grease hits the surface is pools significantly in the corners of the griddle. If I want to cook eggs or something like that I have to take the spatula and drag the oil back towards the center of the griddle. If I run my hand across the griddle (when it's cool) it definitely feels slightly bowed upwards in the center. Anyone have this issue with theirs?

Again. I really love this griddle but if this isn't normal with everyone elses Blackstone I might see if I can acquire a new griddle plate.

Thanks for the input!


----------



## Steve H (Jul 8, 2020)

Omnivore said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> I recently jumped on the bandwagon and picked up a Blackstone 22 inch griddle with the folding table and hood. On sale for $100! I love this thing but I've noticed that as soon as oil or grease hits the surface is pools significantly in the corners of the griddle. If I want to cook eggs or something like that I have to take the spatula and drag the oil back towards the center of the griddle. If I run my hand across the griddle (when it's cool) it definitely feels slightly bowed upwards in the center. Anyone have this issue with theirs?
> 
> ...


I haven't noticed that with mine. Can you lay a flat edge on it to confirm. And double check that it is laying level?


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 8, 2020)

Yep put a level to it and verify. I've heard Blackstone has great customer service. My griddle doesn't seem to have any issues and I've used it ALOT


----------



## normanaj (Jul 8, 2020)

The level never lies.Check both the griddle and the surface it sits on.


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 8, 2020)

I would think you need to understand how it's designed to work first . Is it set up so the grease flows towards the back ? I would think it is , so take that into account . Might not show level front to back . 

I would remove the griddle , and set the body on a know level surface . Check the body for level , without the top  . 
If your checking for warp , or crown in the middle , you need a straight edge . A framing square would work on the diagonal if you have one . 
Also concrete patios ( if that's what you have ) fall away from structure about 1 1/4 " in 10 foot .


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 8, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Also concrete patios ( if that's what you have ) fall away from structure about 1 1/4 " in 10 foot .



I concur with this, as I had to make adjustments on the legs when placed on my homemade cart.


----------



## bdskelly (Jul 8, 2020)

Interesting. I was looking at a post from Case making cheeseburgers on his... which of course inevitably made me think that I MUST have one of these for myself.  LOL.  Keep us posted what you find. A good griddle need to be flat. B


----------



## Bytor (Jul 8, 2020)

Sounds like you need to confirm your layout slope.  I have a 7/8" slope on my patio and liquids will work their way down the slope.  I shimmed the legs on mine a little, but I think a little slope is good to drain the grease away. My griddle and patio both read the same on  the level.


----------



## thirdeye (Jul 8, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> I would think you need to understand how it's designed to work first . Is it set up so the grease flows towards the back ? I would think it is , so take that into account . Might not show level front to back .
> 
> I would remove the griddle , and set the body on a know level surface . Check the body for level , without the top  .
> If your checking for warp , or crown in the middle , you need a straight edge . A framing square would work on the diagonal if you have one .
> Also concrete patios ( if that's what you have ) fall away from structure about 1 1/4 " in 10 foot .



^^This^^.   Warp, crown, camber, deflection.... steel can move in mysterious ways when heated.  Flatness is what you are confirming. And chopsaw is correct, check the design for engineered drainage.  I would also suggest checking it cold, and hot.


----------



## Omnivore (Jul 8, 2020)

Thanks for the recommendation on the level everyone! The porch and the stand are definitely level. The griddle is not completely flat but rather crowned in the center causing grease to pool in all four corners. Per Chopsaws suggestion I checked the flatness of the griddle with a square as well. I'll call Blackstone tomorrow to see what they suggest. Thanks again!


----------



## MJB05615 (Jul 8, 2020)

Can you tell me where you found one with the table for $100?  I have been looking and haven't seen anything less than $189- well over $200.00
Thanks, after reading everyone's posts, I find myself in need of one ASAP.

Mike


----------



## Omnivore (Jul 8, 2020)

MJB05615 said:


> Can you tell me where you found one with the table for $100?  I have been looking and haven't seen anything less than $189- well over $200.00
> Thanks, after reading everyone's posts, I find myself in need of one ASAP.
> 
> Mike


Yeah $100 is a crazy deal so I'm not even upset if mine is in fact a little warped. I got it on walmart.com. I say '.com' because the in-store price was still listed at $179. If you bought in-store they honor the online price if you ask for it. I keep my eye on slickdeals.net for any crazy deals. You can set up alerts for items but I just search 'griddle' or 'smoker' now and then to see if there's anything I didn't know I needed LOL.

I bought this griddle for camping but I've been using it 3 nights a week at home. Burgers, stir fry, fried rice, tacos, so many things - it's just so convenient. Highly recommend.


----------



## MJB05615 (Jul 8, 2020)

OK great info. I'll start with what you mentioned.  If I can get this for $100.00, I'm confident I'll still be allowed in the house.  LOL.  If much more, then I'd be out.
Thanks.

Mike


----------



## forktender (Jul 9, 2020)

Deleted by me.
Dan


----------



## Inscrutable (Jul 9, 2020)

Is that site reputable? it’s not really WalMart ... it’s based in Hong Kong and just stick a WalMart logo on the pages they create. Ever order/receive from them?


----------



## forktender (Jul 9, 2020)

Inscrutable said:


> Is that site reputable? it’s not really WalMart ... it’s based in Hong Kong and just stick a WalMart logo on the pages they create. Ever order/receive from them?


I'm glad you noticed that, I did not. I searched Walmart . com and it came up in the search. 
I was in the pool all day with plenty of fluids/ drinks which may have helped me look over the fact that it isn't Walmarts website. I'm going to delete it so nobody gets burned.

Nice catch, thank you.
Dan


----------



## Steve H (Jul 9, 2020)

I searched as well. Not a Walmart site that I could determine. If it is too good to be true...... Though, you can pay with paypal. So you would be protected. The paypal page listed a "Jane Smith" interesting.


----------



## mike243 (Jul 9, 2020)

Having a crowns not always a bad deal, trying to fry anything breaded needs a heavy puddle of oil imo,  every cooking vessel or equipment's not the same, learning them and using the quirks to your advantage takes practice.  I'm sure mines not 100% flat and I,m fine with that


----------



## MJB05615 (Jul 9, 2020)

Yeah, it's debateable.  They have a 4 burner 36' for $89 and another has it for $99?  That's definitely too good to be true.   Using Paypal does add a layer of protection.   But if it's from Hong Kong, could take months to arrive.  I'm skeptical.

Mike


----------



## Inscrutable (Jul 9, 2020)

I think there’s a Nigerian prince with one for sale on craigslist too


----------



## MJB05615 (Jul 9, 2020)

Yeah, I know that Prince.  Still waiting for his private jet to pick me up.


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 9, 2020)

I sent him a check, so he should have fuel money.


----------



## BaxtersBBQ (Jul 9, 2020)

I’ve never used a black stone but I just replaced my 36” flattop with a huge 48” flattop. This place called Cooler Depot builds and distributed them. Brand new only $1000 with free shipping. Way cheaper than most restaurant supply places, and crazy good quality compared to my old ones.  1” steel cooking plate and will last a lifetime, they also have smaller models.


----------



## Braz (Jul 10, 2020)

My 22" is a little high in the center too. I don't find it to be much of a problem though.


----------

